# Gecko ID please



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2013)

Found this guy a the wall above a bar. Must be a gecko as it is stuck on the wall but none of my gecko books can ID it


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 14, 2013)

Fuscus said:


> Found this guy a the wall above a bar. Must be a gecko as it is stuck on the wall but none of my gecko books can ID it



Judging by your location and the spots I'd say it must be a southern spotted velvet gecko, Oedura tryoni 

Nice callout, always good to get a few ......Geckos....


----------



## Bushman (Dec 14, 2013)

That's a classic! :lol:
A _very_ unusual place for a Lace Goanna to hang out. Is this where you found it Mark or did it run up there to escape capture?
For a moment I thought you'd been sucked in Jedi.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Dec 14, 2013)

Could this be a west coast subspecies?


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2013)

The actual search and capture. Count how many times the animal is on camera before I saw him!
NOTE: Proberly won't complete loading until 4pm QLD time. Geez we need the NBN!
[video=youtube;d3LrXLIgLmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3LrXLIgLmU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## -Peter (Dec 14, 2013)

Giant cave gecko.


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 14, 2013)

I think it is Goannaclingingtoawall notageckoi. Could be wrong.


----------

